# Dr. Tims Pursuit



## Briank (Feb 25, 2013)

Just wanted to post a quick review about Dr. Tims Pursuit for my dog.

I have a Jindo dog who is now 5 months old.

I have tried Orijen puppy, and it just gave him loose stools, even though I fed way less than the bag recommended. Based on opinions on this forum, I then purchased Fromm Puppy Gold.

Fromm Puppy Gold had slightly better results than Orijen, and I decided it will take some time to adjust so I gave him quite a bit of time, but his stool never really firmed up. I decided to test him for parasites again, and he was all clean. Which means he probably can't digest food that well.

I put him on Dr. Tims Pursuit recently, and his stool has been pretty firm since the first day. It literally had 0 transition time. I am not sure what his coat will look like or how well he will do physically while he's on it, but based strictly on his poo, this food has been working his best. It's so much easier to clean up.

I'm interested in trying Momentum as my dog is really active and way too skinny.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Pretty similar to my transition to Tim's. Pretty easy.

I think it might be due to the relative simple ingredients of Tim's food... its not litterred with 4,000 ingredients. Tim will have to comment but I think the bulk of the food is Chicken meal and Fat. It has a number of other ingredients but they are after the fat.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Abbie has barely had to transition onto this food (the Kinesis though) both times (she's currently just starting another bag) and she does fabulous on it


----------



## NewfieAussie (Feb 19, 2013)

Same here. It must be the way it is formulated and the fact that it is packed full of meat. I am no dog food formulation expert but see the results. 

It has worked wonders on all mine and they are a varied group.

My Aussie, a never ending ball of energy plays and runs all day, gobbles up the Pursuit, growing good, coat beautiful and poops are good, easy to pick up.

I posted not long ago that it even made my daughters dog, an old Collie, act years younger....seriously. I think it woke up his old brain too as his back legs work much better eating Dr Tim's Pursuit.

I needed simplicity, one great food that works for everyone. Sometimes my husband feeds, sometimes my daughter, sometimes me.

I now have delivered one 44 lb bag, free shipping, no tax, lasts a long time since i don't have to feed as much. Easy, dogs thriving and we can all get on with our lives had have a great summer at the lake with healthy, energy filled dogs ready to do a lot of swimming.


----------



## jaber6 (Feb 21, 2013)

meggels said:


> Abbie has barely had to transition onto this food (the Kinesis though) both times (she's currently just starting another bag) and she does fabulous on it


I was just going to order a 5lb bag from Chewy, realized it's out of stock  Been meaning to switch Tux from Acana to something else (itching). Might have to wait till next round and try Fromm, since he seems to tolerate, but haven't done a full switch to it yet.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

jaber6 said:


> I was just going to order a 5lb bag from Chewy, realized it's out of stock  Been meaning to switch Tux from Acana to something else (itching). Might have to wait till next round and try Fromm, since he seems to tolerate, but haven't done a full switch to it yet.


What about trying one of the other formulas? Or are they all out?


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm not surprised to hear these good reports about Dr. Tim's. I've had a similar experience with feeding Annamaet which is also a rather simple food and also produced at Ohio Pet Food. I'm into the 4th month of feeding both my dogs Annamaet and have no plans of switching. Sometimes less is more in a dog food.


----------



## Ziggy (Mar 25, 2013)

Is there anywhere to buy Dr. Tim's other than online; Petflow does not sell it and it does not seem practical to have it delivered to Las Vegas - Pet Flow does sell Annamaet - any input into their reliability - Also Ohio Pet Food makes Life's Abundance which I am thinking about trying - they have a distribution center in Cali.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I've used chewy.com and can only rave about them  That's who I get my Annamaet/Dr. Tim's through. Shipping is SO fast. I had it the next business day lol.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I use Chewy a lot, they're amazing. Ship so fast (I'm on East Coast). 

I just went on there though last night and saw the 5lb bag of Tim's was sold out at the moment.  

Glad you're having such good results! Dr. Tim's GF is next on my list and I really hope it works out and will be 'his' food. He swims a lot in the summer so gets a lot of activity and I think it will suit him well. I DO like having a food I can pick up locally though as well, so I need a back-up.


----------



## NewfieAussie (Feb 19, 2013)

Ziggy said:


> Is there anywhere to buy Dr. Tim's other than online; Petflow does not sell it and it does not seem practical to have it delivered to Las Vegas - Pet Flow does sell Annamaet - any input into their reliability - Also Ohio Pet Food makes Life's Abundance which I am thinking about trying - they have a distribution center in Cali.


Petflow does sell Dr Tim's.

In fact I have two bags of Pursuit due to be delivered tomorrow and the Fed Ex tracking shows it was shipped from Henderson, NV. The top of the tracking page even says Las Vegas, NV.

Some of my PetFlow orders come from PA, some from NV. I live between the two.


----------



## jaber6 (Feb 21, 2013)

meggels said:


> What about trying one of the other formulas? Or are they all out?


Need grain free 

EDIT:

So Chewy.com is awesome.. I asked them for an ETA via online chat, on the 5lb bag. They couldn't determine one. This would of been my first online purchase from them. So the rep asked if I'm willing to try the 15lb bag if they gave me $15 off and created an account. So I got a 15lb bag coming, hope Tux likes it! lol....


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I have had great results with Pursuit as well.


----------



## jphwym21 (May 3, 2012)

I have my two golden retrievers on Dr Tim's Pursuit and they are doing great on it. My 1.5 year old female has been on it for a year and my 14 week male started at 9 weeks. Beautiful coats, great energy and I can feed less do the high fat / protein.


----------



## apriliamille (Aug 28, 2013)

i have recently been trying a transition of pursuit. probably too early to tell but im actually quite shocked. pup's food history: canin maxi puppy > redmoon chicken potato (no diarrhea at all in the transition and no passing gas) then started a transition of meadowfeast to get a 50/50 rotation going (to help with costs and to give a different protein base. stools got stinky had some loose but not diarrhea and had to use pumpkin to help during the transition. also some return of gas but not much) started with two days of just sprinkling pursuit on top of current food. then did a day of 25 percent pursuit then a day of 50 percent pursuit. no diarrhea and no need for pumpkin yet.


----------

